# Growing Veg.........



## novorapidboi26 (Jan 17, 2011)

My sister gave my son a wee self grow bag of peas which have germinated and seem to be flourishing...........once a certain size it told us to thin the plants, which I understand is picking the strongest ones and repositioning them........discarding the rest for space.....

If there are any keen gardeners out there, what should we do next?, should we get a bigger pot?, we have 3 plants we want to keep, how big a pot? Can they stay in the pot together?

So far I am really enjoying this growing business so any advice to get a succesful plant with peas would be greatly appreciated....


----------



## Robster65 (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi NRboi.

I would repot them into individual 6" pots (assuming indoors at this time of year) with a small cane to climb up.

You may get them all into a 12" pot.

Rob


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Jan 17, 2011)

Nice one mate...........

It is indoors and will probably be for the time being, garden is in no state to grow anything yet....

The bag they germinated in has no drainage, will the new pots have to have holes in them..........

Whats the best way to move them? Should the roots be moved with soil round about them or what?


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 17, 2011)

Or you can get one ruddy great big pot and plant them six inches apart, you will need canes for them to grow up though (use three canes and stick them in soil, tying them together at the top to make a pyramid). Once the frost is past you can put them outside if you have any space. I love peas picked fresh off the vine and you can use the pods to make soup. Yummy.

Pull out the weaklings and remove the good ones carefully, shake most of the soil off before repotting, make a good sized hole with your finger in the new pot and make sure the roots are covered well pressing the seedling in gently. Then water them well.

The pots should have holes in already but you could get a large plastic tray to sit the growbag on after putting a few holes in the bottom. Spread some gravel in the bottom of the tray first.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Jan 17, 2011)

AlisonM said:


> Or you can get one ruddy great big pot and plant them six inches apart, you will need canes for them to grow up though (use three canes and stick them in soil, tying them together at the top to make a pyramid). Once the frost is past you can put them outside if you have any space. I love peas picked fresh off the vine and you can use the pods to m,ake soup. Yummy.



Im so excited, its weird I would of never of got involved in anything like this, my sister is right into it all as she is vegan...........


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 17, 2011)

novorapidboi26 said:


> Im so excited, its weird I would of never of got involved in anything like this, my sister is right into it all as she is vegan...........



You get such a sense of achievement and pea plants grow pretty fast. I love growing stuff.


----------



## Caroline (Jan 17, 2011)

If you have a decet garden centre, they will also be able to advise. We are in and out of our local garden centre all the time.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Jan 17, 2011)

AlisonM said:


> You get such a sense of achievement and pea plants grow pretty fast. I love growing stuff.



Just helping something grow, creating life is what got me, i will be talking to them next.......

Any advice on the drainage question...........?


----------



## Klocky (Jan 17, 2011)

I got into growing my own veg for the first time last year and I'm hooked now - had some failures but at least managed to grow my own salad stuff right through from April to October with the notable exception of my tomatoes, which didnt flourish at all - I suspect blight but I'm going to do some research this year in the hope of getting it right.  Nothing beats going out to your garden and picking your own fresh veggies.


----------



## Copepod (Jan 17, 2011)

I'd stick all 3 plants in one large pot, at least 12 inch diameter, so you can make a tripod of 3 bamboo canes. Actually, I'd try to keep more than 3 plants to increase your chances of an eventual pea harvest. Dwarf varieties grow to about 2 feet high, while tall varieties grow to 5 feet.

A bit late to say, but it's more usual to sow peas later in the year - round variety in mid Feb to mid March under glass for picking mid May to mid June; round, first early or second early variety outdoors mid March to mid April for picking mid June to late July; maincrop wrinkled mid April to mid May for picking mid June to mid Sept; mildew resistant first early variety mid May to mid June for picking early Sept to mid Oct. 

For drainage, polystyrene is good, as it's much lighter than gravel. 

Moving to Off the Subject.


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 17, 2011)

Dad used to plant an early variety in a big pot in the greenhouse so we had peas before everyone else. It seemed to work for him, so I've kept up the habit. He'd plant in January and we'd have peas about a month early.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Feb 19, 2011)

Coming on nicely.......









Do I need to provide higher sticks as it grows or will it manage ok on its own.....?


----------



## Steff (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice work there boi

My sons learning about plants and all things hortoculturel at the min at school


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Feb 19, 2011)

Steffie said:


> Nice work there boi
> 
> My sons learning about plants and all things hortoculturel at the min at school



Thanks, not much work though, it suprisingly easy to maintain them, just a wee skoosh of water once a day and there fine..........

Got some jalapenos growing too but there struggling I think........


----------



## margie (Feb 19, 2011)

I don't know what they are called - but you may want to invest in some of those covers you put on the top of the sticks - cane protection covers.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Feb 19, 2011)

margie said:


> I don't know what they are called - but you may want to invest in some of those covers you put on the top of the sticks - cane protection covers.



what are they for exactly.....?


----------



## margie (Feb 19, 2011)

novorapidboi26 said:


> what are they for exactly.....?



They help to minimise injuries. If your eye was to come into contact with one of those canes it could be nasty - the covers are easier to spot and wouldn't have the same impact on you if you came into contact with them.

I'm not explaining very well but I expect green fingered Andy to come along later.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Feb 19, 2011)

margie said:


> They help to minimise injuries. If your eye was to come into contact with one of those canes it could be nasty - the covers are easier to spot and wouldn't have the same impact on you if you came into contact with them.
> 
> I'm not explaining very well but I expect green fingered Andy to come along later.



No, you explained it very well, we use similar devices in the construction industry to cover pretruding lengths of reinfrocement bars, there called mushroom caps, wasnt sure if you were advising on something horticultural or not.....


----------



## Jodee (Jun 1, 2019)

I am just about to plant mine into a big pot outside - also the runner beans.  My biggest problem is stopping the slugs and snails from munching them.  Grit and slug pellets it has to be I'm afraid while they are young plants.

My cucumber and tomato plants in the green house are doing great


----------



## C&E Guy (Jun 3, 2019)

Used coffee grounds are supposed to be great for keeping slugs away.


----------



## MikeTurin (Jun 4, 2019)

This year my agricultural desires are stifled, because I can't work in the garden at my parents house. My dad just had polyp removal surgery and my mother has other health problems and doesn't want to drive. 
On top of that there is Regina, that absolutely loves to dig holes everywhere and herd the cats, so she will surely try to play with the tomato plants...


----------



## Jodee (Jun 8, 2019)

MikeTurin said:


> This year my agricultural desires are stifled, because I can't work in the garden at my parents house. My dad just had polyp removal surgery and my mother has other health problems and doesn't want to drive.
> On top of that there is Regina, that absolutely loves to dig holes everywhere and herd the cats, so she will surely try to play with the tomato plants...
> View attachment 11397



That red tie looks like a good answer to keep away from tomato plants  then get Regina's exercise in when walkies time 
Regina could learn a few tips from Monty's golden labs 

Hope your parents are feeling better soon.  Bus or train maybe?


----------



## MikeTurin (Jun 14, 2019)

Big hailstorm yesterday here. I was thinking that lettuce was a safe bet, but nope, also fruits were affected and even some tree branches broke.


----------



## Jodee (Jun 21, 2019)

Oh sorry to hear that Mike.

Well I decided its time for me to pot into position the courgette plant outside.  Decided in a big pot rather than the ground easier to water.  Also pot on the tomato plant that is going to be staying outside now.  The other 2 stoping in the greenhouse.  My baby cucumber plant is having lots of babies  won't be long before I start eating them


----------

